# Concrete pour up to sill plate



## Cpousson (Jun 12, 2019)

We hired an outdoor space company to do some work which included pouring a concrete slab where an old deck was that tied into the house slab. We have had some Formosan termite issues in the past and I was adamant about leaving a bit of the house pad visible so that we could inspect for termites after the pour. 

Lo and behold, they poured right up to the sill plate at the highest spot along one wall and about 3 feet on the side walls as it sloped away.:vs_mad:
The area is under guttered soffits and it is sloped well away but I need advice on 1) how to keep water off of it with wind driven or overwhelming rains. 2) how to cover it and possibly still be able to inspect it from time to time. I have attached a picture of one of the areas of concern. Thanks for your help. I am at a bit of a loss.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have your house pad requirement in writing at all?


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm with huesmann... if you have the requirement in writing, it looks to me like a tear-out and re-pour, but I expect it may require some legal authorities to get that accomplished. 

Depending on how thick the slab is, though, one much less than ideal option may be to cut away a 4-inch wide strip of the concrete which is adjacent to the house, remove it, and repour that strip at an elevation which is at least one inch below the top of the existing foundation pad (and then, managing that slope so it does not become a catchall gutter which does not drain!).


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Where are you located? 

Can you provide another photo from much farther back so we can see the "lay of the land" and how the water will flow?

From what you've provided us with so far the concrete needs to be torn out and re-poured.


----------



## Cpousson (Jun 12, 2019)

This is the only pic I currently have but I can get more tonight. I am standing at the high point of the slab and it slopes away. Where I am standing, the slab is up to the existing slab and to the left is where I took the original pic. It slopes and has about a half inch clearance after about 3 ft. The whole perimeter is under 2 ft guttered soffit.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Skip to 110 in this video.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

See how that sealant hold to that concrete after a few moisture cycles and 10 years.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> See how that sealant hold to that concrete after a few moisture cycles and 10 years.


Actually when I did this with the flashing I put a peel and stick with a primer down first. :wink2: I would have been better if they did the peel and stick before the concrete.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

*That Video...*

The "key" (pun intended) is they kerf cut the concrete. Go to 0.45

That's the key to making it work. See detail below.

Using this "fix" the problem Cpousson is going to have is keeping water from getting in the top unless he removes the lower course of siding... installs the flashing, then replaces the siding..... which would be the right way to do the retrofit.

By the way Cpousson... the concrete really looks nice.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't speak for everywhere, but here in WI, code requires soil to be 6" form any wood on the house, and 2" form any pavement. There are certainly scenarios where that can be difficult to achieve, but that usually means removing a few courses of siding and flashing up the wall, and over the side of the foundation for a few inches. I bring in a carpenter to do this ahead of us on a regular basis, but I also see most other contractors don't and they end up with the mess the OP has now.......


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*think ours is 8" here but we run into the same sit often,,, f'n amazing no one thinks ahead or bothers to think at all*


----------



## Cpousson (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I may have to go with the kerf cut and flashing (Thanks HenryMac & Nealtw). We are in South Louisiana and we can get some serious downpours and wind driven rain. I have been slowly renovating the house and this time next year I will have re-sheathed and sided the walls in question so I will address it temporarily until I can fix it fully. 

There is about 9-10 ft in question. The whole back wall pictured and 2-3 ft on either side running towards the camera before it drops within reason. Another more pressing concern that I am just realizing is how the slab runs right into the threshold of the doors and water may run right into the house...


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*keep in mind caulk is not a sealant & gravity can be your friend OR enemy,,, all drainage should be positive (away from structures)*


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Uh-oh... with that last picture, my mind immediately goes in the direction of a completely enclosed atrium or sun room with a clear glass ceiling structure to let in all the light, tiled flooring, etc.! That completely eliminates concerns about water intrusion, and adds a tremendous space to the home without sacrificing light input into the home.


----------



## Cpousson (Jun 12, 2019)

stadry said:


> *keep in mind caulk is not a sealant & gravity can be your friend OR enemy,,, all drainage should be positive (away from structures)*


stadry, the drainage is definitely positive, which is encouraging at least...


----------



## Cpousson (Jun 12, 2019)

F250 said:


> Uh-oh... with that last picture, my mind immediately goes in the direction of a completely enclosed atrium or sun room with a clear glass ceiling structure to let in all the light, tiled flooring, etc.! That completely eliminates concerns about water intrusion, and adds a tremendous space to the home without sacrificing light input into the home.


this isn't a bad idea that I will keep in my back pocket. My wife is already about to kill me with what we are spending on the outdoor pavilion, stamped concrete etc. :vs_laugh:


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Cpousson said:


> this isn't a bad idea that I will keep in my back pocket. My wife is already about to kill me with what we are spending on the outdoor pavilion, stamped concrete etc. :vs_laugh:



The thought was inspired by the British TV shows my wife and I have been watching lately (Room for Improvement). There is one Architect (Dermot) who is obsessed with creating little courtyards inside the home, surrounded by glass and no roof. I always think of roofing the space with glass like a conservatory and having it the space still inside the home, complete with all the incoming light.

You could even make it her own private space if that would help!


----------

